# Meds kick in?



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

Has anyone ever just have meds kick in? I'm on buspar and i have been for about a week, and i feel a bit better, BUT i'm scared.

I took Buspar years ago with the same kind of effect. I hope its not that i'm going in to mania and in reality I'm bi-polar


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

My advice is to try not to worry and ENJOY the wonderful fact that you are feeling a bit better. :wink:

My feeling is that your anxiety is making you worry about the bi-polar, but I dont know much about it. Hopefully someone else will. I am so glad you are feeling some relief.


----------

